# Orion Watch



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

my latest win off the bay i think its a 70s watch by the look of it...... good price as well :thumbup:


----------



## chrisdt (Nov 15, 2013)

Looks like a good purchase Chris Its the type I go for...Damn Missed that one !!!

CDT


----------



## mardibum (Jun 3, 2014)

Very nice living the hands especially.


----------



## setover (Aug 12, 2014)

Stunning!Congratrulate :thumbup:


----------

